# Bad news :(



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

I have extremely bad news 

Remember that little fluffy puppy that was supposed to be mine in 4 weeks? 

Turns out she's mixed by accident. The breeder had a poodle staying with them and somehow the poodle did the horizontal polka with the mommy chihuahua. He had a suspicion because she was so fluffy and it got confirmed today! 

The breeder and I are disappointed but accidents do happen so I will just wait on the next litter, because I really want a pure bred chi, as much as this breaks my heart!

At least I'm prepared with all my puppy supplies! 

I'm gonna go cry now lol!


----------



## applewood (May 8, 2011)

Awwww, so sorry to hear this.  hugs to you.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Ummmm...I'd still get her..and then the other...LOL she's still a cutie patootie...


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

So sorry to hear that! Will you look at getting a chi from another breeder?


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for your hugs everyone!



Tabitha said:


> So sorry to hear that! Will you look at getting a chi from another breeder?


No I will still wait for his litters, he's a great breeder, was an honest mistake and he was really sincere about it


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

I'm deleting my post, because I don't want to hurt anyone's feelings, and gosh knows I can be opinionated LOL. I will say, however...

To me, love transcends breed.  And you were so in love with her in your original post - so really, isn't that all that matters?


----------



## seagl07 (Aug 3, 2011)

Awe wwaiting sux but id still get the mix puppy and the pure chi they can b buddies


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

In my defense.... except for one other chihuahua, the only other dogs I've had in my life were rescued (or strays) mutts or mixed breeds. I just really want a pure bred chihuahua now, that's it. 

I don't love a dog more because it's a particular breed.


----------



## seagl07 (Aug 3, 2011)

I can understand that I just wouldn't be able to resist the fluffy cuteness lol


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

seagl07 said:


> I can understand that I just wouldn't be able to resist the fluffy cuteness lol


Sorry, my post was more directed to Rudy's Gal


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

♥ Marabou ♥;869639 said:


> I don't love a dog more because it's a particular breed.


With all due respect, in your original post you wrote, word for word, "You have no idea just how happy she makes me, without even have seen her in person! How can I love her so much without even knowing her!!"

I can certainly understand wanting a certain breed, but to say you don't love a dog more because of its particular breed is a little contradictory to your actions when you found out she wasn't pure bred after having initially said that you loved her "so much without even knowing her." Maybe I just don't take the love word as lightly, who knows? Anyway, to each their own, good luck in your search.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Why not get her, and then another chi in a few months? Then she would have a friend to play with


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

rudy's gal said:


> With all due respect, in your original post you wrote, word for word, "You have no idea just how happy she makes me, without even have seen her in person! How can I love her so much without even knowing her!!"
> 
> I can certainly understand wanting a certain breed, but to say you don't love a dog more because of its particular breed is a little contradictory to your actions when you found out she wasn't pure bred after having initially said that you loved her "so much without even knowing her." Maybe I just don't take the love word as lightly, who knows? Anyway, to each their own, good luck in your search.



Wow. And with this note I'm off the forum  Bye


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

missy_r said:


> Why not get her, and then another chi in a few months? Then she would have a friend to play with


She's in the UK and I'm in a different country. I can't take two plane rides over to her and then another puppy


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Ok everyone, I'm leaving the forum. I just really don't want to be surrounded by condescending people like Rudy's Gal.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Shame that's another one hit the dust. !!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

You know, you should'nt just run from the forum because you don't like someones opinion, after all this is an open forum and everyone has a right to their individual opinion about dogs and their pets. You should stay there are alot of very nice people here and you will learn tons about Chi's and their many personality traits.


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

I just wanted to say, I am new granted. But I am with the agreement that if you 'loved' a dog and you clearly stated how happy she made you.. You should get her. It's really sad what you could be missing out on by not getting her. She is probably the perfect dog for you.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

♥ Marabou ♥;869613 said:


> I have extremely bad news
> 
> Remember that little fluffy puppy that was supposed to be mine in 4 weeks?
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry this happened  




♥ Marabou ♥;869639 said:


> In my defense.... except for one other chihuahua, the only other dogs I've had in my life were rescued (or strays) mutts or mixed breeds. I just really want a pure bred chihuahua now, that's it.
> 
> I don't love a dog more because it's a particular breed.


If this happened to me, I would be sooo disappointed! And, I would certainly not
buy that puppy. There are good reasons to buy a pure bred Chihuahua and know
what you are getting. This Board has many stories told of people getting mixed
breed puppies and they have none of the characteristics they wanted in their dog.
It's a lifelong commitment for you to this dog. Of course you felt some emotional
attachment and giddiness when you saw pics of the puppy at 4 and 5 weeks. But,
you were dreaming of that puppy as growing up to be a Chihuahua, NOT a poodle!

Please ignore rude people. There is an ignore feature on this forum so you don't have
to see that person's posts. Please don't leave the forum


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree w/ Therese -- there are perfectly good reasons to want a pure bred dog! I certainly am not a "mixed breed" dog person...thus why I show PURE BRED chihuahuas and could NEVER fault anyone for wanting a beautiful pure bred chi either...money, time, effort...if you are going to put it into a dog, GET WHAT YOU WANT!!!

Rescue is great and all, but it's not for everyone, and neither are mix-breeds. Just like purebreds aren't for everyone either...different dogs for different people. Stay true to your heart and buy the dog you want...and ignore rude people!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Actually, I thought she wasn't pure Chi when I saw the pic, but I would have guessed terrier rather than poodle! She's an angel, regardless!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I hope you don't leave the forum. You have to get what you want and that's that!!
Still giggling about the "horizontal polka" :laughing8:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Gingersmom said:


> Ummmm...I'd still get her..and then the other...LOL she's still a cutie patootie...


I agree I would still get her, then also get a chi they will grow up together.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aww, she is a cutie & I would have suspected a mix after seeing her pics (I missed the post I guess!?) but I do understand you holding out for a purebred. Absolutley nothing wrong with that & don't let anyone make you feel bad about your decision. It takes GREAT restraint to pass on a pup who is so freaking cute & know you are ready for a pup & then find out they're not what you thought & wanted. It would be easy to "settle" on this pup--it's harder to wait but if you know what you want & are willing to wait than good for you!!

How do you think I have so many "pets"? haha I have baaaaaad will power! Or HAD. I have learned to be more particular in what I want. Took me a good year to find Lulu as I wanted a female LC to show. While I'd never give up any of my lot...knowing then what I know now I'd not have so many pet Chi's. Live & learn though...they're all my babies & I love them regardless but we won't have any more "pet" Chi's. (however, all my Chi's are apart of my family) If that makes me a Chi/dog snob so be it. 

And please don't leave the forum because of a person or two. Lots of people here are opinionated & not afraid to share what they think (I'm probably guilty of doing that--though try to be respectful at the same time). But there is lots to get from this forum if you stick around....just takes a bit to get "thick skin" if you kwim. LOL


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

You hold out for what you want. It's your life and money and time. Even I've passed on dogs that weren't as advertised. Never on a special needs dog, but on others I have because they were not what I wanted. I would love to get a brindle chi. I looked at a 6 month old *4 pound* brindle boy. When I got there, if he was under 10 pounds, I will eat my boot. He was adorable and sweet and not what I was looking for. I passed. Please don't leave because someone here is trying to judge you or guilt you into buying a dog you don't want. It's a cute puppy, it should get a home fast. And even if it doesn't, _it's not your fault._


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree that you should hold out and get the dog you want. If you want a purebred chi, then get one. If you had your heart set on a particular breed, why should you settle for a mixed breed? Or it could be the other way around.... you might want to rescue and would ONLY want to rescue. Different people like different things. We all have our own opinions and likes/dislikes. 

I am in the minority here because I only have one chi ... Brody. At this point, I don't want or need another dog. He meets our needs perfectly. Selfish? Maybe. But I'm not running out to buy the next cute dog I see. If I ever get another dog, it will be the perfect one that I want. I won't settle. And you shouldn't either. A dog is a 15 year plus commitment. Get the dog you want and you won't regret it.


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

It was good the breeder was honest with you, shows his character.

I didnt think Rudys Gal was being rude..neither opinion is right nor wrong, its just a matter of preferences - both sides are understandable. It shouldnt be a case to leave so suddenly, nor should Rudys Gal feel as though their opinion was lesser etc.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Perfectly said. Brodysmum my thoughts exactly.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your support. I read everyone's messages and thanks for your comfort. My apologies to Rudy's Gal for taking your comments to heart, now that I read it again it's not that big of a deal but I had probably the worst week of my life, which happened to include my birthday that went horribly wrong also, so when I read those two messages it really just upset me, especially the love part as it was something that happened in my life. I of all people don't take the word love lightly. So you understand my little freak out, it was just the last tiny little straw  I'm sorry

I'm still going to stand by my decision and get a pure bred chihuahua, thanks everyone for your advice.

I'm just going to stay in bed and eat chocolate all day


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Oh and about the breeder, he is an amazing sweet man, I still want him to be the breeder. He is incredibly honest and you can just tell when you speak to him that he's sincere and has a good heart. I only have good things to say about him


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

♥ Marabou ♥;869768 said:


> Thanks everyone for your support. ...I'm still going to stand by my decision and get a pure bred chihuahua, thanks everyone for your advice.


you're welcome. and, Good For You! :hello1: You will be sharing your life with
your little (pure bred) Chihuahua for many years to come... and the little Poodle puppy
will only be a distant memory. Hold fast to your dreams and don't let anyone discourage
you or get you off track.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Great decision, after thinking about it I would have done same thing. A full blood chi is what you wanted that what you should get. I kinda jumped the gun in my other post, the love for all puppies got the best of me for a minute. lol


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

♥ Marabou ♥;869768 said:


> Thanks everyone for your support. I read everyone's messages and thanks for your comfort. My apologies to Rudy's Gal for taking your comments to heart, now that I read it again it's not that big of a deal but I had probably the worst week of my life, which happened to include my birthday that went horribly wrong also, so when I read those two messages it really just upset me, especially the love part as it was something that happened in my life. I of all people don't take the word love lightly. So you understand my little freak out, it was just the last tiny little straw  I'm sorry
> 
> I'm still going to stand by my decision and get a pure bred chihuahua, thanks everyone for your advice.
> 
> I'm just going to stay in bed and eat chocolate all day


Oh crap, Mara I'm sorry, I wasn't trying to be a b*tch. I do apologize if I can off as rude or condescending, that wasn't my intention. Re-reading my post I can see I came off as harsh and snarky. 

ABSOLUTELY you need to do what is right by you. I'm sorry I seemed to offend so many people. Good luck!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I think I would have done the same thing. I spent months searching for the perfect friend for Lion. I came across a lot of really cute puppies, but they just were not what I was looking for, so I had to pass. It just comes down to what is right for you.


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> I agree w/ Therese -- there are perfectly good reasons to want a pure bred dog! I certainly am not a "mixed breed" dog person...thus why I show PURE BRED chihuahuas and could NEVER fault anyone for wanting a beautiful pure bred chi either...money, time, effort...if you are going to put it into a dog, GET WHAT YOU WANT!!!
> 
> Rescue is great and all, but it's not for everyone, and neither are mix-breeds. Just like purebreds aren't for everyone either...different dogs for different people. Stay true to your heart and buy the dog you want...and ignore rude people!


It was not my intention to be a "rude person" ... there are some people on this board who are VERY opinionated who border on rude that I won't name, but nobody seems to have a problem with them. If you read ANY of my other posts you'll see I tend to shy away from conflict and only have kind things to say.

I had an opinion. Sue me. Flipped, you've had lots on here. As have MChis. As have Brody's Mom. And though I've disagreed with some of the things people have said, I have never called them "rude."

With that, I'm done, because clearly there is a hierarchy on this board and if you're not one of the few allowed to have an opinion, you're rude.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

rudy's gal said:


> It was not my intention to be a "rude person" ... there are some people on this board who are VERY opinionated who border on rude that I won't name, but nobody seems to have a problem with them. If you read ANY of my other posts you'll see I tend to shy away from conflict and only have kind things to say.
> 
> I had an opinion. Sue me. Flipped, you've had lots on here. As have MChis. As have Brody's Mom. And though I've disagreed with some of the things people have said, I have never called them "rude."
> 
> With that, I'm done, because clearly there is a hierarchy on this board and if you're not one of the few allowed to have an opinion, you're rude.


no reason to hijack this thread for this. :coolwink:


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing your new baby when you get one. Hope you find what your looking for soon 


----------



## Hopie'sMummy (Mar 20, 2011)

If there's one thing I've learned over the years it's be 100% sure you have "THE ONE" when it comes to getting a pet. When I got Hopie everyone tried to convince me that I should get a younger/smarter/etc dog but it wasn't what I wanted. You're doing the right thing! That's wonderful the breeder called you! I hope you find a purebred of your dreams!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Good luck on getting your purebred pup! Definitely agree with the others to go for exactly what you want a dog is a long term commitment I guess there are times when you settle or change your mind on what you want I looked for a tiny tri colour female forever and ended up with a white tiny male lol I don't regret the decision at all though! Looking forward to seeing all the pics of your new purebred chi in the future. I definitely would be disappointed and wouldnt get the pup either as much as I love all animals I prefer purebred dogs as pets just my own preference I've done lots if work with shelter animals and mixed breed dogs and the donating to stray dogs in other countries just purebred is my personal preference


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

I just want to take this moment to apologize. I got to thinking about it and if I were 100% set on getting a certain breed and than found out the puppy I wanted {and was paying to get shipped from another COUNTRY} wasn't the breed I wanted 100% I would be pretty upset too and have to seriously reconsider it. I apologize I jumped the gun. You are doing the right thing for YOU and that is important


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

Im glad youre back on the forum!! It is YOUR decition so you should get what you want, i mean poodles and chihuahuas have different personalities. And like many others said that that is such a good breeder to tell you that there was a mix up. i hope that you will find your perfect chi!


----------

